# Hobbystore or Slot car race nearby Lake George, NY?



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

We are going to lake george in NY for vacation - camping with families and friends. I wonder if there is any hobby store or some kind of slot car shop nearby ? any info would be appreciated. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Check out these guys in Horseheads for some regular racing in both HO and 1/32nd. The also have lots of parts and cars for sale and three or four sweet tracks.

http://www.geocities.com/sccottt1/clubmain.html


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Magnuts said:


> Check out these guys in Horseheads for some regular racing in both HO and 1/32nd. The also have lots of parts and cars for sale and three or four sweet tracks.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/sccottt1/clubmain.html



thanks!!
Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I betcha...*

that area would be worth checking out a tag sale or two. Maybe even a thrift shop. nd


----------

